# Mühle(Spiel)-Probleme



## Luk42 (14. Mrz 2011)

Hi,

ich habe jetzt seit einem 3/4 jahr Informatik in der Schule. Nun sollen wir Projekte machen. Meines: Mühle.

Ich habe jetzt über dem Spielfeld Buttons verteilt mit welchen man später die Positionen der Spielsteine verändern kann. nun soll man diese Buttons nicht sehen. Deshalb wollte ich den Background Transparenz machen, aber wie?

Habt ihr ne Idee???

Schätze mal ich werde bald noch einige Probleme bekommen werde sie dann auch gleich hier posten.


mfg Luk


----------



## André Uhres (14. Mrz 2011)

Hallo Luk,

herzlich willkommen bei "java-forum.org"!



Luk42 hat gesagt.:


> nun soll man diese Buttons nicht sehen. Deshalb wollte ich den Background Transparenz machen, aber wie?



Versuch's mal so:


```
button.setBorderPainted(false);
button.setContentAreaFilled(false);
```
Statt Buttons genügen vielleicht auch einfache Tastenbindungen. Mehr dazu: How to Use Key Bindings

Gruß,
André


----------



## Luk42 (16. Mrz 2011)

Jo danke hat geklappt!!!!


----------

